# Beata ignoranza.



## Frithurik (31 Luglio 2014)

Allucinante stamattina mi trovavo all'ufficio postale, dove ho assistito a due episodi che hanno dell'incredibile.
Il primo entra un ragazzo di circa vent'anni si rivolge all'impiegato e gli dice, scusi il bancomat ha ritirato la mia patente, l'impiegato sbalordito dice , perche' hai messo la patente nel bancomat, lui dovevo fare un prelievo, il conto e intestato a mio padre, e con la patente? e questo: perche' non e' un documento di riconoscimento? Tutti a ridere.
Dopo dieci minuti una ragazza deve fare un'operazione, consegna il modulo , l'impiegato legge e gli dice scusa il documento carta identita' n° xxxx rilasciato da (seguito da un nome xxxxx )chi e' , e questa : mia madre, il documento e di mia madre, la ragazza invece di mettere il comune di rilascio del documento aveva messo il nome della madre, altre risate.
Riflessione :generazione di ignoranti sanno usare pc telefoni tablet ed altro ,ma sul sociale non capiscono una mazza, la mia paura e' quando questi saranno classe dirigente o politica e noi piu anziani ? Poveri noi.

Ps.scusate la forma e errori io ignorante sto scrivendo per la prima volta da un tablet.


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Allucinante stamattina mi trovavo all'ufficio postale, dove ho assistito a due episodi che hanno dell'incredibile.
> Il primo entra un ragazzo di circa vent'anni si rivolge all'impiegato e gli dice, scusi il bancomat ha ritirato la mia patente, l'impiegato sbalordito dice , perche' hai messo la patente nel bancomat, lui dovevo fare un prelievo, il conto e intestato a mio padre, e con la patente? e questo: perche' non e' un documento di riconoscimento? Tutti a ridere.
> Dopo dieci minuti una ragazza deve fare un'operazione, consegna il modulo , l'impiegato legge e gli dice scusa il documento carta identita' n° xxxx rilasciato da (seguito da un nome xxxxx )chi e' , e questa : mia madre, il documento e di mia madre, la ragazza invece di mettere il comune di rilascio del documento aveva messo il nome della madre, altre risate.
> Riflessione :generazione di ignoranti sanno usare pc telefoni tablet ed altro ,ma sul sociale non capiscono una mazza, la mia paura e' quando questi saranno classe dirigente o politica e noi piu anziani ? Poveri noi.
> ...



Ciao 

si potrebbe rigirare la frittata e sostenere ... 
Poveri loro, che non hanno avuto proprio dei buoni esempi ...  

Ma credo, che siano solo alcuni ... almeno lo spero. 


sienne


----------



## Nicka (31 Luglio 2014)

Gesù, Giuseppe e Maria.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si potrebbe rigirare la frittata e sostenere ...
> *Poveri loro, che non hanno avuto proprio dei buoni esempi ...*
> ...


Esattamente.


----------



## Simy (31 Luglio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Allucinante stamattina mi trovavo all'ufficio postale, dove ho assistito a due episodi che hanno dell'incredibile.
> Il primo entra un ragazzo di circa vent'anni si rivolge all'impiegato e gli dice, scusi il bancomat ha ritirato la mia patente, l'impiegato sbalordito dice , perche' hai messo la patente nel bancomat, lui dovevo fare un prelievo, il conto e intestato a mio padre, e con la patente? e questo: perche' non e' un documento di riconoscimento? Tutti a ridere.
> Dopo dieci minuti una ragazza deve fare un'operazione, consegna il modulo , l'impiegato legge e gli dice scusa il documento carta identita' n° xxxx rilasciato da (seguito da un nome xxxxx )chi e' , e questa : mia madre, il documento e di mia madre, la ragazza invece di mettere il comune di rilascio del documento aveva messo il nome della madre, altre risate.
> Riflessione :generazione di ignoranti sanno usare pc telefoni tablet ed altro ,ma sul sociale non capiscono una mazza, la mia paura e' quando questi saranno classe dirigente o politica e noi piu anziani ? Poveri noi.
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Allucinante stamattina mi trovavo all'ufficio postale, dove ho assistito a due episodi che hanno dell'incredibile.
> Il primo entra un ragazzo di circa vent'anni si rivolge all'impiegato e gli dice, scusi il bancomat ha ritirato la mia patente, l'impiegato sbalordito dice , perche' hai messo la patente nel bancomat, lui dovevo fare un prelievo, il conto e intestato a mio padre, e con la patente? e questo: perche' non e' un documento di riconoscimento? Tutti a ridere.
> Dopo dieci minuti una ragazza deve fare un'operazione, consegna il modulo , l'impiegato legge e gli dice scusa il documento carta identita' n° xxxx rilasciato da (seguito da un nome xxxxx )chi e' , e questa : mia madre, il documento e di mia madre, la ragazza invece di mettere il comune di rilascio del documento aveva messo il nome della madre, altre risate.
> Riflessione :generazione di ignoranti sanno usare pc telefoni tablet ed altro ,ma sul sociale non capiscono una mazza, la mia paura e' quando questi saranno classe dirigente o politica e noi piu anziani ? Poveri noi.
> ...


Ti sembra che quelli saranno classe dirigente?
Il caso Razzi è più unico che raro.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sembra che quelli saranno classe dirigente?
> Il caso Razzi è più unico che raro.


Brumella per piacere.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sembra che quelli saranno classe dirigente?
> Il caso Razzi è più unico che raro.


Io invece temo che di razzi ce ne siano diversi seduti sugli scranni... I giovani?  Ce ne sono in gamba e no dipende da come sono cresciuti


----------



## spleen (31 Luglio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Allucinante stamattina mi trovavo all'ufficio postale, dove ho assistito a due episodi che hanno dell'incredibile.
> Il primo entra un ragazzo di circa vent'anni si rivolge all'impiegato e gli dice, scusi il bancomat ha ritirato la mia patente, l'impiegato sbalordito dice , perche' hai messo la patente nel bancomat, lui dovevo fare un prelievo, il conto e intestato a mio padre, e con la patente? e questo: perche' non e' un documento di riconoscimento? Tutti a ridere.
> Dopo dieci minuti una ragazza deve fare un'operazione, consegna il modulo , l'impiegato legge e gli dice scusa il documento carta identita' n° xxxx rilasciato da (seguito da un nome xxxxx )chi e' , e questa : mia madre, il documento e di mia madre, la ragazza invece di mettere il comune di rilascio del documento aveva messo il nome della madre, altre risate.
> Riflessione :generazione di ignoranti sanno usare pc telefoni tablet ed altro ,ma sul sociale non capiscono una mazza, la mia paura e' quando questi saranno classe dirigente o politica e noi piu anziani ? Poveri noi.
> ...



A me è capitato al distributore, stavo fermo a fare benzina (self) insieme al titolare della pompa, si chiaccherava.
Arriva un ragazzo in macchina, 20-25, si ferma ad una delle pompe poi comincia a trafficare, alla fine viene da noi e ci chiede: - Diesel e gasolio sono la stessa cosa vero? -
Io e l'altro ci siamo guardati, poi quando è andato via il gestore mi fa' - E tu non sai quanti ce ne sono così, tra questi e quelli che arrivano a fare benzina con la sigaretta accesa.....-


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sembra che quelli saranno classe dirigente?
> Il caso Razzi è più unico che raro.


Sei ironica, vero?


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2014)

boh io credo che semplicemente ci siano persone più portate a sbrigarsela da sole in varie situazioni nuove, ed altre persone invece no
nel dubbio non mi sembra una cattiva idea chiedere, anche a "rischio" di fare sorridere qualcuno, che sarà mai


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Luglio 2014)

Peggio di quello che hanno fatto i politici, non penso che possano fare neppure quei due esempi da te riportati!


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> Sei ironica, vero?


Credo che un Razzi il bancomat lo sappia usare.


----------



## Diletta (31 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che un Razzi il bancomat lo sappia usare.



Sì, con le istruzioni nell'altra mano!


----------



## Diletta (31 Luglio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Allucinante stamattina mi trovavo all'ufficio postale, dove ho assistito a due episodi che hanno dell'incredibile.
> Il primo entra un ragazzo di circa vent'anni si rivolge all'impiegato e gli dice, scusi il bancomat ha ritirato la mia patente, l'impiegato sbalordito dice , perche' hai messo la patente nel bancomat, lui dovevo fare un prelievo, il conto e intestato a mio padre, e con la patente? e questo: perche' non e' un documento di riconoscimento? Tutti a ridere.
> Dopo dieci minuti una ragazza deve fare un'operazione, consegna il modulo , l'impiegato legge e gli dice scusa il documento carta identita' n° xxxx rilasciato da (seguito da un nome xxxxx )chi e' , e questa : mia madre, il documento e di mia madre, la ragazza invece di mettere il comune di rilascio del documento aveva messo il nome della madre, altre risate.
> Riflessione :generazione di ignoranti sanno usare pc telefoni tablet ed altro ,ma sul sociale non capiscono una mazza, la mia paura e' quando questi saranno classe dirigente o politica e noi piu anziani ? Poveri noi.
> ...



Anch'io l'ho notato già da un po'...questa generazione non è delle più sveglie, dovrebbero mangiare pane e volpe tutte le mattine, invece di ingozzarsi di pc, telefonini e compagnia bella.  
Sì, poveri noi se dobbiamo contare su di loro!!


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Anch'io l'ho notato già da un po'...questa *generazione non è delle più sveglie, dovrebbero mangiare pane e volpe tutte le mattine*, invece di ingozzarsi di pc, telefonini e compagnia bella.
> Sì, poveri noi se dobbiamo contare su di loro!!


Da che pulpito, porca merda.


----------



## Diletta (31 Luglio 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Da che pulpito, porca merda.



Sei reattivo, quindi decisamente in forma!
Bene che mi diverto!!:mrgreen:
E sono certa che puoi dare il meglio di te!


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Allucinante stamattina mi trovavo all'ufficio postale, dove ho assistito a due episodi che hanno dell'incredibile.
> Il primo entra un ragazzo di circa vent'anni si rivolge all'impiegato e gli dice, scusi il bancomat ha ritirato la mia patente, l'impiegato sbalordito dice , perche' hai messo la patente nel bancomat, lui dovevo fare un prelievo, il conto e intestato a mio padre, e con la patente? e questo: perche' non e' un documento di riconoscimento? Tutti a ridere.
> Dopo dieci minuti una ragazza deve fare un'operazione, consegna il modulo , l'impiegato legge e gli dice scusa il documento carta identita' n° xxxx rilasciato da (seguito da un nome xxxxx )chi e' , e questa : mia madre, il documento e di mia madre, la ragazza invece di mettere il comune di rilascio del documento aveva messo il nome della madre, altre risate.
> Riflessione :generazione di ignoranti sanno usare pc telefoni tablet ed altro ,*ma sul sociale non capiscono una mazza,* la mia paura e' quando questi saranno classe dirigente o politica e noi piu anziani ? Poveri noi.
> ...


 più che altro hanno un altro tipo di forma mentis e certe complicazioni puramente burocratiche non le concepiscono.
  è poi così logico dover scrivere da che comune è stato rilasciato un documento che ha poi l'indirizzo di provenienza?


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Allucinante stamattina mi trovavo all'ufficio postale, dove ho assistito a due episodi che hanno dell'incredibile.
> Il primo entra un ragazzo di circa vent'anni si rivolge all'impiegato e gli dice, scusi il bancomat ha ritirato la mia patente, l'impiegato sbalordito dice , perche' hai messo la patente nel bancomat, lui dovevo fare un prelievo, il conto e intestato a mio padre, e con la patente? e questo: perche' non e' un documento di riconoscimento? Tutti a ridere.
> Dopo dieci minuti una ragazza deve fare un'operazione, consegna il modulo , l'impiegato legge e gli dice scusa il documento carta identita' n° xxxx rilasciato da (seguito da un nome xxxxx )chi e' , e questa : mia madre, il documento e di mia madre, la ragazza invece di mettere il comune di rilascio del documento aveva messo il nome della madre, altre risate.
> Riflessione :*generazione di ignoranti *sanno usare pc telefoni tablet ed altro ,ma sul sociale non capiscono una mazza, la mia paura e' quando questi saranno classe dirigente o politica e noi piu anziani ? Poveri noi.
> ...


a me queste considerazioni fanno venire l'orticaria


----------



## free (31 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro hanno un altro tipo di forma mentis e certe complicazioni puramente burocratiche non le concepiscono.
> è poi così logico dover scrivere da che comune è stato rilasciato un documento che ha poi l'indirizzo di provenienza?



ma perchè la burocrazia è spesso un mondo astruso ricco di sorprese, sempre sgradite, e per fare una qualsiasi cazzata ci vuole un camion pieno di cartacce inutili e costose
io personalmente mi sono resa conto che di lavoro fabbrico cartacce, purtroppo:unhappy:
ormai avrò in casa una foresta amazzonica


----------



## disincantata (31 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me queste considerazioni fanno venire l'orticaria


Hai ragione.  È sempre sbagliato generalizzare

basta guardare i filmati degli anni 50 per vedere quanti progressi in generale hanno fatto le nuove generazioni. ....anche per merito dei sacrifici dei nonni e genitori.....


----------



## Diletta (31 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me queste considerazioni fanno venire l'orticaria



Ignoranti non si può dire dei laureati, ma ho l'impressione, e non è solo la mia, che siano meno preparati della nostra generazione...


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2014)

Ciao

fare delle comparazioni tra le generazioni, lo torvo al quanto inutile come anche non possibile.
Oggi il mondo è molto più complesso ... le condizioni, come anche le difficoltà non sono paragonabili ... 

In base a che cosa si vuole fare delle comparazioni? ... 


sienne


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Hai ragione.  È sempre sbagliato generalizzare
> 
> basta guardare i filmati degli anni 50 per vedere quanti progressi in generale hanno fatto le nuove generazioni. ....anche per merito dei sacrifici dei nonni e genitori.....


e ti credo .
va bene tutto...ma ora che siano ignoranti rispetto alle generazioni dietro mi pare una bella cazzata


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ignoranti non si può dire dei laureati, ma ho l'impressione, e non è solo la mia, che siano meno preparati della nostra generazione...


Dipende dagli ambiti. Io ero sicuramente molto meno preparata di mia figlia alla sua stessa età sul modo di affrontare determinati impegni. In compenso sapevo a memoria le date delle guerre risorgimentali, ma che vuol dire? Certi allucinanti siparietti come quelli descritti dipendono molto da come il genitore ti pone di fronte alla vita materiale quotidiana, quanto ti incita o ti protegge ( a volte sbagliando)


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2014)

dipende su che cosa e dipende rispetto a chi





Diletta ha detto:


> Ignoranti non si può dire dei laureati, ma ho l'impressione, e non è solo la mia, che siano meno preparati della nostra generazione...


----------



## disincantata (31 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> fare delle comparazioni tra le generazioni, lo torvo al quanto inutile come anche non possibile.
> Oggi il mondo è molto più complesso ... le condizioni, come anche le difficoltà non sono paragonabili ...
> ...


Infatti.

un mondo diverso.....


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2014)

a me alla posta stanno sulle balle i furbetti e le suore che non so perché devono passare avanti:singleeye:


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dipende dagli ambiti. Io ero sicuramente molto meno preparata di mia figlia alla sua stessa età sul modo di affrontare determinati impegni. In compenso sapevo a memoria le date delle guerre risorgimentali, ma che vuol dire? Certi allucinanti siparietti come quelli descritti dipendono molto da come il genitore ti pone di fronte alla vita materiale quotidiana, quanto ti incita o ti protegge ( a volte sbagliando)



Ciao

infatti.

Poi la questione della protezione, è un argomento moooolto vasto. 
Spesso mi chiedo, di cosa esattamente si vuole proteggere ... 

I veri apprendimenti, avvengono tramite le difficoltà ... 


sienne


----------



## Eliade (31 Luglio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Allucinante stamattina mi trovavo all'ufficio postale, dove ho assistito a due episodi che hanno dell'incredibile.
> Il primo entra un ragazzo di circa vent'anni si rivolge all'impiegato e gli dice, scusi il bancomat ha ritirato la mia patente, l'impiegato sbalordito dice , perche' hai messo la patente nel bancomat, lui dovevo fare un prelievo, il conto e intestato a mio padre, e con la patente? e questo: perche' non e' un documento di riconoscimento? Tutti a ridere.
> Dopo dieci minuti una ragazza deve fare un'operazione, consegna il modulo , l'impiegato legge e gli dice scusa il documento carta identita' n° xxxx rilasciato da (seguito da un nome xxxxx )chi e' , e questa : mia madre, il documento e di mia madre, la ragazza invece di mettere il comune di rilascio del documento aveva messo il nome della madre, altre risate.
> Riflessione :generazione di ignoranti sanno usare pc telefoni tablet ed altro ,ma sul sociale non capiscono una mazza, la mia paura e' quando questi saranno classe dirigente o politica e noi piu anziani ? Poveri noi.
> ...



Io avevo un collega di università, di circa 20 anni, al terzo anno di università ancora non sapeva dove si pagavo le rette universitarie...gliele pagava la mamma. :unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che un Razzi il bancomat lo sappia usare.


Era il trota che non lo sapeva usare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Dipende dagli ambiti. Io ero sicuramente molto meno preparata di mia figlia alla sua stessa età sul modo di affrontare determinati impegni. In compenso sapevo a memoria le date delle guerre risorgimentali, ma che vuol dire? Certi allucinanti siparietti come quelli descritti dipendono molto da come il genitore ti pone di fronte alla vita materiale quotidiana, quanto ti incita o ti protegge ( a volte sbagliando)


ohhhh, vivaddio. Stavo per scriverlo io. Nessuno nasce imparato, come si dice. Questi, come altri, non sono stati istruiti.
I miei figli sanno come si usa un bancomat perchè io ho mostrato loro come si fa, adesso sto spiegando loro man mano che crescono come si fanno i biglietti del treno da pc, come si prenota un aereo, come un albergo, come funziona un conto corrente, cos'è una carta di credito. Anche cos'è una carta di debito, cosa che pure molti della mia età non sanno. Come si fa una raccomandata, come funziona un motore, come funziona una lavatrice...
Io per tante, troppe cose mi sono dovuta arrangiare all'epoca, qualche figuraccia l'ho fatta pure io.
Quando non sai le cose è così, specie se sei giovane, magari ti impanichi o fai delle cose assurde.
Una volta c'era sempre qualcuno che aveva il tempo di insegnarti.
Adesso spesso no.


----------



## disincantata (31 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Era il trota che non lo sapeva usare?


Era più comodo farai dare i soldi dall'autista. 
.


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Era più comodo farai dare i soldi dall'autista.
> .


nono, secondo me non si fidavano a farlo usare a lui, ma mica per le somme.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Ignoranti non si può dire dei laureati*, ma ho l'impressione, e non è solo la mia, che siano meno preparati della nostra generazione...


No, eh. No. Ennò. No, no. NO. No no. NOOOOO. ENNE-O.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro hanno un altro tipo di forma mentis e certe complicazioni puramente burocratiche non le concepiscono.
> è poi così logico dover scrivere da che comune è stato rilasciato un documento che ha poi l'indirizzo di provenienza?


Concordo ne osservo molti anche per motivi di lavoro e il,problema è che nella 'pratica" si perdono e sono veramente poco adatti ad affrontare gli imprevisti, perché non so ma è così


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ignoranti non si può dire dei laureati, ma ho l'impressione, e non è solo la mia, che siano meno preparati della nostra generazione...


Meno preparati non credo meno pronti ad affrontare la vita si ..si perdono facilmente forse son stati troppo seguiti, un po' di briglia sciolta e possibilità di battere il muso in problemi da risolvere aguzzando l'ingegno gli manca  Tutto troppo scodellato e a portata di click


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Concordo ne osservo molti anche per motivi di lavoro e il,problema è che nella 'pratica" si perdono e sono veramente poco adatti ad affrontare gli imprevisti, perché non so ma è così


a quel punto dipende da come li hai abituati


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


> Io avevo un collega di università, di circa 20 anni, al terzo anno di università ancora non sapeva dove si pagavo le rette universitarie...gliele pagava la mamma. :unhappy::unhappy:


C.V.D :up: che poi la vita e' fatta  pure di questo   Anzi soprattutto di praticità e capacità di saper essere autonomi in tutto :smile:


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a quel punto dipende da come li hai abituati


Verissimo, il punto è capire quanti genitori di oggi per  "proteggere, aiutare, evitare problemi ai figli" esagerano impedendo loro di crescere autonomamente ... Tutto a fin di bene ovviamente ed in buonissima fede


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2014)

sì.la mia fortuna in questo senso è il padre; io avrei la tendenza a proteggerla  , lui invece l'ha messa spesso alla prova azzardando e buttandola nella mischia a sbrigarsela da sola (sempre con un occhio attento )   .risultato è che lei lo ringrazia per averla temprata e averle dato fiducia.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Verissimo, il punto è capire quanti genitori di oggi per  "proteggere, aiutare, evitare problemi ai figli" esagerano impedendo loro di crescere autonomamente ... Tutto a fin di bene ovviamente ed in buonissima fede


----------



## JON (31 Luglio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Allucinante stamattina mi trovavo all'ufficio postale, dove ho assistito a due episodi che hanno dell'incredibile.
> Il primo entra un ragazzo di circa vent'anni si rivolge all'impiegato e gli dice, scusi il bancomat ha ritirato la mia patente, l'impiegato sbalordito dice , perche' hai messo la patente nel bancomat, lui dovevo fare un prelievo, il conto e intestato a mio padre, e con la patente? e questo: perche' non e' un documento di riconoscimento? Tutti a ridere.
> Dopo dieci minuti una ragazza deve fare un'operazione, consegna il modulo , l'impiegato legge e gli dice scusa il documento carta identita' n° xxxx rilasciato da (seguito da un nome xxxxx )chi e' , e questa : mia madre, il documento e di mia madre, la ragazza invece di mettere il comune di rilascio del documento aveva messo il nome della madre, altre risate.
> *Riflessione :generazione di ignoranti sanno usare pc telefoni tablet ed altro ,ma sul sociale non capiscono una mazza, la mia paura e' quando questi saranno classe dirigente o politica e noi piu anziani ? Poveri no*i.
> ...


Ma l'uso dei moderni mezzi non implica che per usarli sia necessaria una buona preparazione ed intelligenza, i mezzi odierni sono progettati a prova di tacchino. La realtà é che non é sintomo di intelligenza saper guardare per ore uno schermo e premere i tasti giusti. Gli smanettoni poi sono una specie in via di estinzione. E' l'epoca del plug and play, non c'è da meravigliarsi se qualche genio infila la patente in un pos e si aspetta che succeda qualcosa. La semplificazione però é stata molto utile a quelli scafati che hanno il loro background, per loro tutto questo é un vantaggio, per le nuove generazioni invece può essere la rovina.

Comunque le tue preoccupazioni sono condivisibili, gli effetti li vedremo a lungo termine.


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì.la mia fortuna in questo senso è il padre; io avrei la tendenza a proteggerla  , lui invece l'ha messa spesso alla prova azzardando e buttandola nella mischia a sbrigarsela da sola (sempre con un occhio attento )   .risultato è che lei lo ringrazia per averla temprata e averle dato fiducia.


Bravo tuo marito e brava tu a non opporti :smile: uno decidue deve tendere a far osare altrimenti avranno timori anche a chiedere delucidazioni talvolta, il rischio è che crescano ritenendosi incapaci di fare. Mio padre era come tuo marito mi mandava allo sbaraglio. :smile:


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Verissimo, il punto è capire quanti genitori di oggi per  "proteggere, aiutare, evitare problemi ai figli" esagerano impedendo loro di crescere autonomamente ... Tutto a fin di bene ovviamente ed in buonissima fede



Ciao 

certo, sempre e solo in buona fede ... e ci sta pure il titolo ... beata ignoranza  ... 

Ma veramente mi chiedo da cosa le si vuole proteggere esattamente ... 
Una volta una mamma mi disse, perché la figlia deve perdere tempo con delle sciocchezze ... 
Da lì, ho iniziato a dubitare tanto ... che sia veramente solo in buona fede. 
Per alcuni non credo più ... è puro egoismo ... per far arrivare il proprio figlio al più presto a destinazione ... 
Le comparazioni si fanno ... 


sienne


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Luglio 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> certo, sempre e solo in buona fede ... e ci sta pure il titolo ... beata ignoranza  ...
> 
> ...


Io invece credo sia più come dice SBri, i genitori corrono, corrono e talvolta ritengono tempo perso il dover spiegare e preferiscono sbrigare loro le  incombenze che potrebbero tranquillamente risolvere i figli, peccato.


----------



## Minerva (31 Luglio 2014)

e comunque a me è capitato più spesso vedere ragazzi che aiutavano nonni o genitori  a compilare moduli .


----------



## Frithurik (31 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me queste considerazioni *fanno venire l'orticaria*


*
*
Puoi usare del Fristamin o del Trimeton sono molto efficaci.
Poi io ho detto ignoranti e non imbecilli.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e ti credo .
> va bene tutto...ma ora che siano ignoranti rispetto alle generazioni dietro mi pare una bella cazzata


Anche a me.
Bisognerebbe guardare le percentuali di analfabeti di 60 anni fa.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Era il trota che non lo sapeva usare?


Per me come prendere soldi lo sanno molto bene tutti.


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Luglio 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> e comunque a me è capitato più spesso vedere ragazzi che aiutavano nonni o genitori  a compilare moduli .


:up:

io mi sono aperta il mio primo conto corrente, ho selezionato quello più conveniente per me, e le pratiche me le sbrigo da sola, mi sono immatricolata da sola. Chiesi un finanziamento valutandone taeg e tan conveniente, e altre pratiche, ma mi sembra da cretina rimarcarlo, mi sembra banale saperlo fare! Boh... 

Anzi se ci sono bandi del comune, e altre cose convenienti, sono io a proporli e a consigliarli a molti adulti!

Tanti adulti si lamentano delle chiamate commerciali che ricevono, e non sanno che esiste il registro delle opposizioni a riguardo. E non parlo di gente mediocre, ma anche al mio ex titolare imprenditore molto stimato e conosciuto della zona ho suggerito dei consigli che gli facessero ricevere sgravi fiscali che non sapeva potesse ottenere... boh... io non la vedo così!


----------



## spleen (31 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ma l'uso dei moderni mezzi non implica che per usarli sia necessaria una buona preparazione ed intelligenza, i mezzi odierni sono progettati a prova di tacchino. La realtà é che non é sintomo di intelligenza saper guardare per ore uno schermo e premere i tasti giusti. Gli smanettoni poi sono una specie in via di estinzione. E' l'epoca del plug and play, non c'è da meravigliarsi se qualche genio infila la patente in un pos e si aspetta che succeda qualcosa. La semplificazione però é stata molto utile a quelli scafati che hanno il loro background, per loro tutto questo é un vantaggio, per le nuove generazioni invece può essere la rovina.
> 
> Comunque le tue preoccupazioni sono condivisibili, gli effetti li vedremo a lungo termine.


E' un problema di "qualità delle informazioni". Lo asseriva già Umberto Eco 20 anni fa'. La stragrande maggioranza delle notizie, e delle informazioni che attraverso i media passano nella testa delle nuove generazioni non serve ad una beatissima cippa. La scuola dovrebbe aiutare a fare un poco di ordine per capire cosa è realmente importante e cosa no, e a formare una mente analitica, si chiama maturazione culturale, poi che la scuola di oggi ci riesca è tutto da dimostrare.
E qualche sprovveduto non venga adesso a dire che tutte le info hanno lo stesso peso - tipo esempio che sapere chi ha vinto il grande fratello tre anni fa' serve alla maturazione personale.


----------



## spleen (31 Luglio 2014)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> io mi sono aperta il mio primo conto corrente, ho selezionato quello più conveniente per me, e le pratiche me le sbrigo da sola, mi sono immatricolata da sola. Chiesi un finanziamento valutandone taeg e tan conveniente, e altre pratiche, ma mi sembra da cretina rimarcarlo, mi sembra banale saperlo fare! Boh...
> 
> ...


Mi sono iscritto a quel registro e continuano imperterriti a sventrarmi le balle per lungo.


----------



## Scaredheart (31 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi sono iscritto a quel registro e continuano imperterriti a sventrarmi le balle per lungo.


sai che puoi una volta iscritto fare causa? A noi la Telecom ci ha risarcito un  bel pò di soldi, e così ho consigliato anche a dei nostri amici di famiglia, anche loro bei quattrini presi... Io nella vita reale di farmi mettere i piedi sopra non ci sto...


----------



## disincantata (31 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi sono iscritto a quel regpiù assillante..  ro e continuano imperterriti a sventrarmi le balle per lungo.


Strano. Io mi sono iscritta subito ed hanno smesso.  

Capita raramente chiami qualche piccola ditta ma appena nomino  il registro riattaccano. 

Soprattutto hanno smesso Telecom ed Company.  le piu' assillanti con infostrada.


----------



## spleen (31 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Strano. Io mi sono iscritta subito ed hanno smesso.
> 
> Capita raramente chiami qualche piccola ditta ma appena nomino  il registro riattaccano.
> 
> Soprattutto hanno smesso Telecom ed Company.  le piu' assillanti con infostrada.


Ho telecom, e va' a periodi, ho goduto di un periodo di pace all' inizio, poi dopo 6 mesi circa hanno ricominciato sempre con maggiore frequenza, appena accenno al registro smettono anche con me, il guaio è che telefonano quasi sempre quando ho il cucchiaio in bocca a mezzogiorno e mezzo, mi sa che devo proprio fargli causa come dice Scarry.


----------



## disincantata (31 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Ho telecom, e va' a periodi, ho goduto di un periodo di pace all' inizio, poi dopo 6 mesi circa hanno ricominciato sempre con maggiore frequenza, appena accenno al registro smettono anche con me, il guaio è che telefonano quasi sempre quando ho il cucchiaio in bocca a mezzogiorno e mezzo, mi sa che devo proprio fargli causa come dice Scarry.


Io penso sbaglino  gli addetti al Call center.  

Probabilmente anche se i risarcimenti li paga la società qualcuno ci rimette il posto visto che sono quasi tutti precari.

ultimamente poi si parla con l'Albania.


----------



## spleen (31 Luglio 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io penso sbaglino  gli addetti al Call center.
> 
> Probabilmente anche se i risarcimenti li paga la società qualcuno ci rimette il posto visto che sono quasi tutti precari.
> 
> ultimamente poi si parla con l'Albania.


Ti giuro che una volta, credo con una sudamericana, non sono riuscito proprio a capire cosa diceva, zero.
Mi fanno pena in effetti quelli dei call - center, a parte una volta uno, maleducatissimo che alle mie rimostranze perchè stavo cenando mi ha risposto che lui stava lavorando. Gli ho consigliato di trovarsi un' altra occupazione.


----------



## Fantastica (31 Luglio 2014)

... come avverto il leggero ritardo dopo il "pronto", metto direttamente giù.


----------



## spleen (31 Luglio 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... come avverto il leggero ritardo dopo il "pronto", metto direttamente giù.


Mi sa che io non lo posso fare.... quando telefona mia suocera i tempi di reazione sono quel che sono...


----------



## JON (31 Luglio 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> E' un problema di "qualità delle informazioni". Lo asseriva già Umberto Eco 20 anni fa'. La stragrande maggioranza delle notizie, e delle informazioni che attraverso i media passano nella testa delle nuove generazioni non serve ad una beatissima cippa. La scuola dovrebbe aiutare a fare un poco di ordine per capire cosa è realmente importante e cosa no, e a formare una mente analitica, si chiama maturazione culturale, poi che la scuola di oggi ci riesca è tutto da dimostrare.
> E qualche sprovveduto non venga adesso a dire che tutte le info hanno lo stesso peso - tipo esempio che sapere chi ha vinto il grande fratello tre anni fa' serve alla maturazione personale.


Concordo sulle capacità analitiche, ma nemmeno possiamo per questo delegare le istituzioni, dato che una mente analitica é contraddistinta principalmente da caratteristiche come la curiosità ad esempio. Curiosi ed attenti si nasce anche, ma é anche vero che l'andazzo generale influenza un appiattimento generale.

Però thread come questo rischiano di scaderere in retorica, perché potrei dire di conoscere altrettanti ragazzi davvero in gamba. Molto fa anche la famiglia.


----------



## sienne (31 Luglio 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io invece credo sia più come dice SBri, i genitori corrono, corrono e talvolta ritengono tempo perso il dover spiegare e preferiscono sbrigare loro le  incombenze che potrebbero tranquillamente risolvere i figli, peccato.



Ciao 

non so di che epoca sei ... 
ma oggi la vita è si più frenetica ... ma per motivi,
non necessariamente legati al lavoro, ma perché sono subentrati 
delle necessità, che una volta non esistevano o meglio non in questo modo. 

I miei lavoravano entrambi ... molte più ore di oggi, con orari fissi e non flessibili ... 
Ancora non avevo un età con due numeri e mi toccava aiutare, 
perché il tempo i miei genitori proprio non l'avevano ... non era possibile. 
Per quel che mi ricordo ... ho sempre dovuto aiutare ... ho sempre lavorato ... 

Se oggi molti lo preferiscono fare ... è pur sempre perché il tempo lo hanno ... 



sienne


----------



## spleen (31 Luglio 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Concordo sulle capacità analitiche, ma nemmeno possiamo per questo delegare le istituzioni, dato che una mente analitica é contraddistinta principalmente da caratteristiche come la curiosità ad esempio. Curiosi ed attenti si nasce anche, ma é anche vero che l'andazzo generale influenza un appiattimento generale.
> 
> Però thread come questo rischiano di scaderere in retorica, perché potrei dire di conoscere altrettanti ragazzi davvero in gamba. Molto fa anche la famiglia.


Concordo con la famiglia, conosco genitori più "invorniti" dei figli che dovrebbero educare. La "società delle informazioni inutili" comunque è un problema che ci tocca tutti ed è una cosa ben più grave di quello che appaia.


----------



## Trinità (31 Luglio 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Allucinante stamattina mi trovavo all'ufficio postale, dove ho assistito a due episodi che hanno dell'incredibile.
> Il primo entra un ragazzo di circa vent'anni si rivolge all'impiegato e gli dice, scusi il bancomat ha ritirato la mia patente, l'impiegato sbalordito dice , perche' hai messo la patente nel bancomat, lui dovevo fare un prelievo, il conto e intestato a mio padre, e con la patente? e questo: perche' non e' un documento di riconoscimento? Tutti a ridere.
> Dopo dieci minuti una ragazza deve fare un'operazione, consegna il modulo , l'impiegato legge e gli dice scusa il documento carta identita' n° xxxx rilasciato da (seguito da un nome xxxxx )chi e' , e questa : mia madre, il documento e di mia madre, la ragazza invece di mettere il comune di rilascio del documento aveva messo il nome della madre, altre risate.
> Riflessione :generazione di ignoranti sanno usare pc telefoni tablet ed altro ,ma sul sociale non capiscono una mazza, la mia paura e' quando questi saranno classe dirigente o politica e noi piu anziani ? Poveri noi.
> ...


Sono cose che succedono, per esempio a me è capitato un tipo che difronte alla coda 
per i prelievi del sangue all'asl alla domanda<< che tipo di analisi dovesse fare >>
la risposta fu << niente di particolare, sono qui per il codice fiscale>>.......


----------



## Fantastica (1 Agosto 2014)

*Leggetevi questo...*

A proposito di ignoranza...

http://moked.it/blog/2014/07/25/lo-stato-ebraico-2/

*Lo Stato ebraico*



È  difficile da credere, ma è successo davvero. 
Università. Dipartimento  di Lingue (uno dei migliori d’Italia). Sessione estiva. Esame di “Teoria  della Traduzione”. Corso di Laurea Magistrale in “Traduzione”. 
Propongo  alla studentessa che già ha risposto bene a varie domande, quale sia  l’argomento che più l’ha interessata (“vediamo se posso darle trenta” −  penso tra me). 
La studentessa, senza indugio, risponde: “La traduzione  della Bibbia” (ovviamente, oltre alle lezioni a cui non era mai venuta,  aveva libri appositi su cui prepararsi). 
Dopo un po’, dicendo cose molto  confuse, afferma con perentorietà: “La Bibbia è scritta in ebraico,  lingua che da duemila anni nessuno conosce più, è una lingua morta e del  tutto ignota”. Il mio giovane collega coglie il fremito sul mio viso e  mi previene, guardando la fanciulla con condiscendenza: “Dottoressa, se  ci pensa, non è possibile quello che ha detto: non solo l’ebraico è  sempre stato coltivato dagli studiosi della Bibbia (… e se no come  avrebbero potuto tradurla − penso io), ma, se ci pensa, nello Stato  Ebraico che lingua si parla oggi?” 
La ragazza (per altro, già laureata  alla triennale, e quindi, come prevede lo Stato italiano, effettivamente  “dottoressa”) ci fissa con uno sguardo vitreo, come non avesse affatto  capito la domanda. Mi impensierisco e le chiedo: “Lei sa, vero, che  esiste uno Stato Ebraico?”. “No − risponde quella con aria sinceramente  stupita − non lo sapevo”. 
Il mio collega, per evitare che il mio fremito  persistente esploda in una reazione poco professorale, interviene di  nuovo: “Ci pensi, dottoressa, certo che lo sa, se ne parla spesso, se ne  parla sempre: mai sentito del Medio Oriente?”. 
Quella allora smuove gli  occhi, come avesse finalmente percepito un’illuminazione: “Ah, sì, ma  voi intendete l’Iran!” − dice, un po’ stupita che le chiedano simili  banalità. Mi paralizzo, non riesco a reagire. Poi respiro profondamente e  alzo un po’ la voce. “Ma che sta dicendo?! Scusi, vorrebbe farmi  credere che in 23 anni di vita non ha mai sentito parlare di Tel Aviv,  di Gerusalemme, di Israele?”. “Sì, credo di sì,” − fa lei. − “ci stanno i  palestinesi. Ma non sapevo che c’entrassero con l’ebraico…”. Ora vi  chiederete voi: ma di chi è la colpa? Di nessuno? Di tutti? Io non lo  so. Questo è certo il frutto della falsa democratizzazione della cultura  che, invece di un’alta cultura per pochi, propone una non-cultura per  tutti. E vi chiederete: cosa si fa in questi casi? Niente. Non si può  bocciare uno studente perché confonde l’Iran con Israele, perché − come  prontamente ha rimarcato la studentessa stessa − “alle altre domande ho  risposto bene…”. Alla fine, segnandole il voto sul libretto, le chiedo:  “Ma lei si rende conto della ragione per cui sono sconvolta? Non le  interessa?”. “No.” − risponde − “Posso andare ora?”.
 Laura Salmon, slavista


----------



## disincantata (1 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A proposito di ignoranza...
> 
> http://moked.it/blog/2014/07/25/lo-stato-ebraico-2/
> 
> ...


Terribile ignorare Israele e la lingua ebraica. 
Basterebbe leggessero un quotidiano e saprebbero molte più cose.

purtroppo i quotidiani in Italia vengono snobbati. .

anche se a scuola si studia o non si studia Israele e la storia dei palestinesi è  fin dagli anni 50 che  purtroppo, come oggi, se ne parla spesso in prima pagina.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> A proposito di ignoranza...
> 
> http://moked.it/blog/2014/07/25/lo-stato-ebraico-2/
> 
> ...


Un Presidente deli Stati Uniti, dovendo rispondere a una domanda su Solidarnosc e i movimenti in Polonia, chiese "La Polonia è in Europa?"


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2014)

E' un fatto che la Storia Contemporanea non viene affrontata in tutto il corso di studi. Con l'idea di studiare "obbligatoriamente" in senso cronologico, dovrebbe essere affrontata a fine anno di fine corsi e c'è sempre altro a cui pensare.
Il non avere strumenti di comprensione allontana anche dall'affrontare temi di attualità che vengono spesso presentati come non fatti da comprendere ma situazioni nelle quali si debba necessariamente schierarsi.
Inoltre i giovani escono sempre e non vedono neppure un telegiornale, ammesso che in una famiglia si guardi.


----------



## disincantata (1 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' un fatto che la Storia Contemporanea non viene affrontata in tutto il corso di studi. Con l'idea di studiare "obbligatoriamente" in senso cronologico, dovrebbe essere affrontata a fine anno di fine corsi e c'è sempre altro a cui pensare.
> Il non avere strumenti di comprensione allontana anche dall'affrontare temi di attualità che vengono spesso presentati come non fatti da comprendere ma situazioni nelle quali si debba necessariamente schierarsi.
> Inoltre i giovani escono sempre e non vedono neppure un telegiornale, ammesso che in una famiglia si guardi.


Molto dipende dalla famiglia....io con mio padre non potevo ignorare certi fatti....e con le mie figlie ho fatto la stessa cosa.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Molto dipende dalla famiglia....io con mio padre non potevo ignorare certi fatti....e con le mie figlie ho fatto la stessa cosa.


Io pure. Ho ricordi di fatti che le mie coetanee hanno solo studiato (se lo hanno fatto) perché erano argomento di conversazione appassionata.
Ma non è così per tutte le famiglie. Sempre più, per fortuna, famiglie modeste culturalmente riescono a far studiare i figli che, mancando di quel retroterra e supporto famigliare, restano poi con dei vuoti che potranno colmare solo con gli anni.
Credo che si tenda a dimenticare le proprie lacune e ignoranze giovanili.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Agosto 2014)

Il problema vero è che viene ritenuto del tutto INUTILE e quindi stupido avere nozioni che vadano al di là dle proprio ristretto campo d'interesse specialistico. Intendo dire che è agghiacciante il "No" pronunciato al termine del'esame dalla dottoressa esaminata.

Anche io non addosserei tutte le colpe alla scuola. Preciso che alle superiori il Novecento è il solo argomento di studi obbligato ormai da più da una decina d'anni. Ma appunto, è la FAMIGLIA il vero handicap di questi studenti. Non ci sono che rare occasioni di stare tutti insieme, per cominciare; e quelle poche sono affollate di discorsi che riguardano il vicino di casa, l'ultimo modello di auto, i problemi di lavoro, il ménage familiare, l'ultimo tronista...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il problema vero è che viene ritenuto del tutto INUTILE e quindi stupido avere nozioni che vadano al di là dle proprio ristretto campo d'interesse specialistico. Intendo dire che è agghiacciante il "No" pronunciato al termine del'esame dalla dottoressa esaminata.
> 
> Anche io non addosserei tutte le colpe alla scuola. Preciso che* alle superiori il Novecento è il solo argomento di studi obbligato ormai da più da una decina d'anni*. Ma appunto, è la FAMIGLIA il vero handicap di questi studenti. Non ci sono che rare occasioni di stare tutti insieme, per cominciare; e quelle poche sono affollate di discorsi che riguardano il vicino di casa, l'ultimo modello di auto, i problemi di lavoro, il ménage familiare, l'ultimo tronista...


Lo so. Ma non viene fatto. Se si arriva alla Seconda Guerra Mondiale è già tanto.
La famiglia è il nodo. Vero è che c'è stato impegno negli ultimi venti anni perché tutti gli aspetti della vita, dalle relazioni, al sesso, alla società, alla politica fossero affrontate superficialmente, sfruttando il bisogno di placare le angosce del vivere.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2014)

Ampliando e restringendo.
Non pare a nessuno che molti abbiano introiettato un'idea di relazione superficiale e disimpegnata da ogni assunzione di responsabilità?


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ampliando e restringendo.
> Non pare a nessuno che molti abbiano introiettato un'idea di relazione superficiale e disimpegnata da ogni assunzione di responsabilità?


ma era domanda da altro tred?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Agosto 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> Allucinante stamattina mi trovavo all'ufficio postale, dove ho assistito a due episodi che hanno dell'incredibile.
> Il primo entra un ragazzo di circa vent'anni si rivolge all'impiegato e gli dice, scusi il bancomat ha ritirato la mia patente, l'impiegato sbalordito dice , perche' hai messo la patente nel bancomat, lui dovevo fare un prelievo, il conto e intestato a mio padre, e con la patente? e questo: perche' non e' un documento di riconoscimento? Tutti a ridere.
> Dopo dieci minuti una ragazza deve fare un'operazione, consegna il modulo , l'impiegato legge e gli dice scusa il documento carta identita' n° xxxx rilasciato da (seguito da un nome xxxxx )chi e' , e questa : mia madre, il documento e di mia madre, la ragazza invece di mettere il comune di rilascio del documento aveva messo il nome della madre, altre risate.
> Riflessione :generazione di ignoranti sanno usare pc telefoni tablet ed altro ,ma sul sociale non capiscono una mazza, la mia paura e' quando questi saranno classe dirigente o politica e noi piu anziani ? Poveri noi.
> ...


io ho lavorato per due anni come coordinatore in una società di servizi di customer care. Ho decine di annedoti di illogica ignoranza o, come li definisco io, di "cervelli spenti".

Elcuni esempi.....


un 28 enne laureando che voleva il telecomando per accendere il pc.
un 50 enne che si lamentava il pc non funzionasse senza avere la corrente in casa
un signore che comprato il modem pretendeva di andare in internet senza PC. La pubblicità esclamava " con il nostro modem potrai andare in internet....."


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma era domanda da altro tred?


Non credo che avrebbe seguito :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Agosto 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ignoranti non si può dire dei laureati, ma ho l'impressione, e non è solo la mia, che siano meno preparati della nostra generazione...


Qualche anno fa ho avuto una discussione con un manager bancario per un problema di lavoro. 110 e lode alla bocconi... uno da quasi 1 milione l'anno ..... al suo " se io potrei...." mi sono ribaltato dalla sedia e gli ho fatto notare si debba dire " se io potessi...".
Mi ha risposto : "Io mi sono laureato con 110 e lode alla bocconi!"
Gli ho risposto : "Ottimo allora ti manca solo un corso intensivo di Italiano!"


----------



## Nicka (1 Agosto 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Qualche hanno fa ho avuto una discussione con un manager bancario per un problema di lavoro. 110 e lode alla bocconi... uno da quasi 1 milione l'anno ..... al suo " se io potrei...." mi sono ribaltato dalla sedia e gli ho fatto notare si debba dire " se io potessi...".
> Mi ha risposto : "Io mi sono laureato con 110 e lode alla bocconi!"
> Gli ho risposto : "Ottimo allora ti manca solo un corso intensivo di Italiano!"


.......................................


----------



## ilnikko (1 Agosto 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Qualche *hanno* fa ho avuto una discussione con un manager bancario per un problema di lavoro. 110 e lode alla bocconi... uno da quasi 1 milione l'anno ..... al suo " se io potrei...." mi sono ribaltato dalla sedia e gli ho fatto notare si debba dire " se io potessi...".
> Mi ha risposto : "Io mi sono laureato con 110 e lode alla bocconi!"
> Gli ho risposto : "Ottimo allora ti manca solo un corso intensivo di Italiano!"


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Agosto 2014)

ilnikko ha detto:


>



mi autofustigo con energia! 

Maledetto me e lo scrivere veloce visto l' impegno lavorativo. :rotfl:


----------



## spleen (1 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che avrebbe seguito :mrgreen:


Tu prova, o dobbiamo star qui a discutere solo di abiti da sposa e broccolamenti in chat ?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Qualche hanno fa ho avuto una discussione con un manager bancario per un problema di lavoro. 110 e lode alla bocconi... uno da quasi 1 milione l'anno ..... al suo " se io potrei...." mi sono ribaltato dalla sedia e gli ho fatto notare si debba dire " se io potessi...".
> Mi ha risposto : "Io mi sono laureato con 110 e lode alla bocconi!"
> Gli ho risposto : "Ottimo allora ti manca solo un corso intensivo di Italiano!"


Le interferenze della lingua madre (l'italiano dialettale o il dialetto) come Clem insegna, sono molto resistenti.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ampliando e restringendo.
> Non pare a nessuno che molti abbiano introiettato un'idea di relazione superficiale e disimpegnata da ogni assunzione di responsabilità?


Sì, a spese dell'_humanitas_... A volte mi sembra davvero di non farcela a remare controcorrente sempre e comunque. Talvolta ci si sente molto soli. 
Una delle ragioni per cui sto su questo Forum è che ci sono persone, come te e anche però non poche altre!, che possono comprendere.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le interferenze della lingua madre (l'italiano dialettale o il dialetto) come Clem insegna, sono molto resistenti.


ma in verità il problema è più legato alla assoluta mancanza di umiltà. Sopratutto in quel caso.:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (1 Agosto 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Qualche anno fa ho avuto una discussione con un manager bancario per un problema di lavoro. 110 e lode alla bocconi... uno da quasi 1 milione l'anno ..... al suo " se io potrei...." mi sono ribaltato dalla sedia e gli ho fatto notare si debba dire " se io potessi...".
> Mi ha risposto : "Io mi sono laureato con 110 e lode alla bocconi!"
> Gli ho risposto : "Ottimo allora ti manca solo un corso intensivo di Italiano!"


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Agosto 2014)

Eliade ha detto:


>



Sono molto più stronzo di quello sembro. Sopratutto con certi personaggi che poco amabilmente cercano di mettere i piedi in testa alle persone solo per partito preso. 
Poi aveva torto pure sulla discussione lavorativa.... ma quello è un altro argomento.


----------



## JON (1 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il problema vero è che viene ritenuto del tutto INUTILE e quindi stupido avere nozioni che vadano al di là dle proprio ristretto campo d'interesse specialistico. *Intendo dire che è agghiacciante il "No" pronunciato al termine del'esame dalla dottoressa esaminata.
> *
> Anche io non addosserei tutte le colpe alla scuola. Preciso che alle superiori il Novecento è il solo argomento di studi obbligato ormai da più da una decina d'anni. Ma appunto, è la FAMIGLIA il vero handicap di questi studenti. Non ci sono che rare occasioni di stare tutti insieme, per cominciare; e quelle poche sono affollate di discorsi che riguardano il vicino di casa, l'ultimo modello di auto, i problemi di lavoro, il ménage familiare, l'ultimo tronista...


Si è vero, in tutta la vicenda è un punto cruciale. Ma anche quel "posso andare ora?", è un macigno.

Io non lo so se in quel momento la commissione doveva trovare il modo migliore di far notare la cosa, capisco anche la laureanda che, capito il deficit che non è solo culturale, ad un certo punto si sia arroccata sulle sue posizioni.

Ma quel "No, posso andare ora?" è la chiave di tutto il discorso. Qui non si tratta solo di una mancanza profonda di chi ignora qualcosa che invece dovrebbe sapere perché l'accomuna empaticamente, si spererebbe, al resto del genere umano. Qui è proprio un fatto di educazione, per rispondere a quel modo non ci vuole coraggio ma una buona dose di incoscienza.

Di fronte a quella gaffe non so quanto la commissione sia riuscita a mantenere un tono informale, forse l'incontrollabile sbigottimento ha creato un muro alla comunicazione, ma anche la studentessa non ha dimostrato educazione, nel senso più largo del termine. Arroccarsi sulle sue posizioni, facendo notare che aveva risposto alle domande e tutto il resto non conta, oltre che inadeguato denuncia ottusità. Grave difetto, perché ignorare qualcosa non è grave di se per se, ma l'ottusità fa molti danni ed è una caratteristica caratteriale che poi verrebbe applicata in ogni campo e situazione.

Questo anche per ritornare a quanto diceva Spleen sulle capacità analitiche, simili caratteristiche non è che piovono dal cielo e neanche si possono insegnare.


----------



## JON (1 Agosto 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma in verità il problema è più legato alla assoluta *mancanza di umiltà*. Sopratutto in quel caso.:mrgreen:


Concordo, aggiungo che l'umiltà poi non è una caratteristica a comando.

In genere lo sono umili le persone qualificate, valide e competenti. Per il semplice fatto che non hanno nulla da dimostrare.


----------



## Fantastica (1 Agosto 2014)

*@JON*

Quoto due volte.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (1 Agosto 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Si è vero, in tutta la vicenda è un punto cruciale. Ma anche quel "posso andare ora?", è un macigno.
> 
> Io non lo so se in quel momento la commissione doveva trovare il modo migliore di far notare la cosa, capisco anche la laureanda che, capito il deficit che non è solo culturale, ad un certo punto si sia arroccata sulle sue posizioni.
> 
> ...


In fondo credo che, in verità, conti solo il risultato e non come venga ottenuto. Alla dottoressa interessava solo passare l'esame. Punto.

Sento tanto parlare di problem solving come una delle caratteristiche più ricercate in ogni ambito lavorativo e forse anche una delle meno pagate. :smile:


----------



## Eliade (1 Agosto 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Sono molto più stronzo di quello sembro. Sopratutto con certi personaggi che poco amabilmente cercano di mettere i piedi in testa alle persone solo per partito preso.
> Poi aveva torto pure sulla discussione lavorativa.... ma quello è un altro argomento.


Noto...


----------



## JON (1 Agosto 2014)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> In fondo credo che, in verità, conti solo il risultato e non come venga ottenuto. Alla dottoressa interessava solo passare l'esame. Punto.
> 
> Sento tanto parlare di problem solving come una delle caratteristiche più ricercate in ogni ambito lavorativo e forse anche una delle meno pagate. :smile:


Problem solving, giusto a proposito, ti credo che sia una caratteristica ricercata. Lo è oggi però, non a caso.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Problem solving, giusto a proposito, ti credo che sia una caratteristica ricercata. Lo è oggi però, non a caso.


Invece quando eravamo cacciatori e raccoglitori non serviva.


----------



## spleen (1 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece quando eravamo cacciatori e raccoglitori non serviva.


Abbiamo trascorso ben 19/20 della nostra storia evolutiva nella condizione di cacciatori raccoglitori, nella dimensione sociale di clan, la "la civiltà" così come noi la conosciamo è un battito di ciglia nell'oceano del tempo, nonostante questo molti erroneamente continuano a pensare che il nostro comportamento sia solo spiegabile in quello che abbiamo maturato solo durante questo "battito di ciglia".
Gli sapiens degli ultimi 50000 anni sono perfettamente uguali a noi, siamo noi. Il problem solving della sopravvivenza ha sempre impegnato l'uomo al massimo delle sue capacità, per noi magari risulta difficile capirlo, tanto quando abbiamo fame basta aprire il frigo, nel passato sopravvivere imponeva sforzi immani per trovare soluzioni sempre diverse e sempre adatte alle situazioni che si presentavano.


----------



## Minerva (1 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Abbiamo trascorso ben 19/20 della nostra storia evolutiva nella condizione di cacciatori raccoglitori, nella dimensione sociale di clan, la "la civiltà" così come noi la conosciamo è un battito di ciglia nell'oceano del tempo, nonostante questo molti erroneamente continuano a pensare che il nostro comportamento sia solo spiegabile in quello che abbiamo maturato solo durante questo "battito di ciglia".
> Gli sapiens degli ultimi 50000 anni sono perfettamente uguali a noi, siamo noi. Il problem solving della sopravvivenza ha sempre impegnato l'uomo al massimo delle sue capacità, per noi magari risulta difficile capirlo, tanto quando abbiamo fame basta aprire il frigo, *nel passato sopravvivere imponeva sforzi immani per trovare soluzioni sempre diverse e sempre adatte alle situazioni che si presentavano*.


anche nei tempi odierni, eccome .per mantenere quello che abbiamo nel frigo e altrove


----------



## spleen (1 Agosto 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche nei tempi odierni, eccome .per mantenere quello che abbiamo nel frigo e altrove


Certo, per quanto ribadisco che noi facciamo fatica a capirlo per i tempi passati. Quello che "siamo" non puo mai prescindere da ciò che "siamo stati".


----------



## Brunetta (1 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Abbiamo trascorso ben 19/20 della nostra storia evolutiva nella condizione di cacciatori raccoglitori, nella dimensione sociale di clan, la "la civiltà" così come noi la conosciamo è un battito di ciglia nell'oceano del tempo, nonostante questo molti erroneamente continuano a pensare che il nostro comportamento sia solo spiegabile in quello che abbiamo maturato solo durante questo "battito di ciglia".
> Gli sapiens degli ultimi 50000 anni sono perfettamente uguali a noi, siamo noi. Il problem solving della sopravvivenza ha sempre impegnato l'uomo al massimo delle sue capacità, per noi magari risulta difficile capirlo, tanto quando abbiamo fame basta aprire il frigo, nel passato sopravvivere imponeva sforzi immani per trovare soluzioni sempre diverse e sempre adatte alle situazioni che si presentavano.


Non si percepiva il sarcasmo?


----------



## lolapal (1 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> si potrebbe rigirare la frittata e sostenere ...
> *Poveri loro, che non hanno avuto proprio dei buoni esempi* ...
> ...


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## JON (2 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si percepiva il sarcasmo?


Si si percepiva, ma io non intendevo che in passato l'arte di arrangiarsi non fosse contemplata. Intendevo quello che ho detto.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Si si percepiva, ma io non intendevo che in passato l'arte di arrangiarsi non fosse contemplata. Intendevo quello che ho detto.


A me sembrano espressioni alla moda.
La capacità di risolvere problemi è una caratteristica umane sempre necessaria e sempre presente.
Non sempre le soluzioni sono apprezzate.


----------



## JON (2 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembrano espressioni alla moda.
> *La capacità di risolvere problemi è una caratteristica umane sempre necessaria e sempre presente.*
> Non sempre le soluzioni sono apprezzate.


Ah si? E allora di che si sta parlando qua?


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ah si? E allora di che si sta parlando qua?


Appunto.


----------



## JON (2 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.


Appunto cosa? Che l'arte di arrangiarsi è sempre presente?
Io non faccio retoriche del tipo "stavamo meglio quando stavamo peggio", sai che me ne viene. O magari rapportare le varie generazioni e stabilire chi fosse meglio, come potrei e poi da quale posizione.

Si parlava di tempi odierni e di come questi influenzino le persone. Ebbene, io non so come risolvevano tutti i loro problemi le genti del passato, ma spesso mi capita di vedere cocomeri ambulanti che sopravvivono grazie al fatto che il benessere conquistato oggi li tiene in vita. Altro che problem solving.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Appunto cosa? Che l'arte di arrangiarsi è sempre presente?
> Io non faccio retoriche del tipo "stavamo meglio quando stavamo peggio", sai che me ne viene. O magari rapportare le varie generazioni e stabilire chi fosse meglio, come potrei e poi da quale posizione.
> 
> Si parlava di tempi odierni e di come questi influenzino le persone. Ebbene, io non so come risolvevano tutti i loro problemi le genti del passato, ma spesso mi capita di vedere cocomeri ambulanti che sopravvivono grazie al fatto che il benessere conquistato oggi li tiene in vita. Altro che problem solving.


Per me ognuno è ignorante in qualche misura e ancor più lo era da giovane. Il valore dato alle diverse conoscenze è opinabile. Ognuno di noi è cocomero per qualcun altro.
Una società più è ricca (più produce surplus) più è in grado di garantire la sopravvivenza a non produttivi, siano questi far parte delle classi dirigenti o degli inabili alla produzione (categoria ampia e diversificata) o anziani.


----------



## JON (2 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me ognuno è ignorante in qualche misura e ancor più lo era da giovane. Il valore dato alle diverse conoscenze è opinabile. Ognuno di noi è cocomero per qualcun altro.
> *Una società più è ricca (più produce surplus) più è in grado di garantire la sopravvivenza a non produttivi, siano questi far parte delle classi dirigenti o degli inabili alla produzione (categoria ampia e diversificata) o anziani*.


Ecco, tanto per tornare IT.


----------



## sienne (2 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Il problema vero è che viene ritenuto del tutto INUTILE e quindi stupido avere nozioni che vadano al di là dle proprio ristretto campo d'interesse specialistico. Intendo dire che è agghiacciante il "No" pronunciato al termine del'esame dalla dottoressa esaminata.
> 
> Anche io non addosserei tutte le colpe alla scuola. Preciso che alle superiori il Novecento è il solo argomento di studi obbligato ormai da più da una decina d'anni. Ma appunto, è la FAMIGLIA il vero handicap di questi studenti. Non ci sono che rare occasioni di stare tutti insieme, per cominciare; e quelle poche sono affollate di discorsi che riguardano il vicino di casa, l'ultimo modello di auto, i problemi di lavoro, il ménage familiare, l'ultimo tronista...



Ciao Fantastica,

c'è anche un altro aspetto, che a volte mi fa rabbrividire. 
Gli spazi per i nostri figli sono spesso "artificiali", concepiti da noi adulti per loro. 
Dal parco giochi ai vari corsi ... corsi di ogni genere con la presentazione di problemi
da risolvere, che vengono ritenuti "esemplari" per comprendere la materia. 
L'incontro con un ambiente "naturale" e quasi assente per molti bambini ... 
È l'opportunità che viene a mancare ... la praticità per comprendere ... 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ecco, tanto per tornare IT.


Non tanto perché in una società complessa come la nostra le conoscenze necessarie son molteplici e non è detto che quelle che noi possediamo e consideriamo essenziali e irrinunciabili non siano solo complementari a quelle di chi consideriamo ignorante perché non le possiede.
Questo mi è sembrato evidente nella discussione sulla scuola superiore da scegliere.


----------



## Fantastica (2 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Fantastica,
> 
> c'è anche un altro aspetto, che a volte mi fa rabbrividire.
> Gli spazi per i nostri figli sono spesso "artificiali", concepiti da noi adulti per loro.
> ...


E' una delle ragioni per cui io, sebbene detesti l'idea di in cane in casa, se avessi avuto figli, avrei assolutamente voluto almeno un cane, ma magari anche due. Comunque, anche noi siamo cresciuti tutti in ambienti artificiali. Di naturale non c'è più nulla da un paio di secoli, direi. O forse non ho capito tanto bene.:smile:


----------



## Fantastica (2 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non tanto perché in una società complessa come la nostra le conoscenze necessarie son molteplici e non è detto che quelle che noi possediamo e consideriamo essenziali e irrinunciabili non siano solo complementari a quelle di chi consideriamo ignorante perché non le possiede.
> Questo mi è sembrato evidente nella discussione sulla scuola superiore da scegliere.


Io direi: le informazioni necessarie. Le conoscenze sono quasi del tutto inutili. Per questo le amo.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Agosto 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> E' una delle ragioni per cui io, sebbene detesti l'idea di in cane in casa, se avessi avuto figli, avrei assolutamente voluto almeno un cane, ma magari anche due. Comunque, anche noi siamo cresciuti tutti in ambienti artificiali. Di naturale non c'è più nulla da un paio di secoli, direi. O forse non ho capito tanto bene.:smile:


Credo che Sienne intenda ambienti predisposti e protetti specifici per bambini.
Non ambienti che non abbiano un percorso, sia fisico sia esplorativo-esperenziale, già previsto.


----------



## tullio (2 Agosto 2014)

spleen ha detto:


> Abbiamo trascorso ben 19/20 della nostra storia evolutiva nella condizione di cacciatori raccoglitori,
> (...)
> Gli sapiens degli ultimi 50000 anni sono perfettamente uguali a noi, siamo noi. Il problem solving della sopravvivenza ha sempre impegnato l'uomo al massimo delle sue capacità, per noi magari risulta difficile capirlo, tanto quando abbiamo fame basta aprire il frigo, nel passato sopravvivere imponeva sforzi immani per trovare soluzioni sempre diverse e sempre adatte alle situazioni che si presentavano.


Viviamo sotto una pioggia di informazioni che costituiscono la cultura di massa, una cultura prodotta e confezionata dall'alto, in risposta alle esigenze della società industriale. Questa cultura è (semplificando un po' a mia volta) deliberatamente iper-semplificante, poiché mira ad esser compresa e utilizzata da tutti nel modo meno critico possibile. Uno dei risultati è l'analfabetismo di ritorno, per cui masse di scolarizzati semplicemente non sanno più leggere. Potremmo dire (sempre semplificando un poco) che la prospettiva coerente della massificazione è la trasformazione degli individui in consumatori. Chiaramente questo induce molti, anche chi ha livelli alti di istruzione, a comportarsi da "ingenuo" in certe occasioni: non siamo tutti sciocchi, più semplicemtne siamo bombardati da tante informazioni e siamo esposti a tanti stimoli che non possiamo controllare tutto e dobbiamo affidarci a "qualcuno/qualcosa" che rimedi ai nostri limiti: tutti noi abbiamo un conto corrente con cui banche e finanzieri si arricchiscono e non siamo in grado nemmeno di comprendere bene come questo accada, come sia possibile che noi si venga derubati. Anzi: non siamo nemmeno in grado di renderci conto del fatto che ci derubano.
Questo, come dice Spleen, deriva largamente dal fatto che abbiamo il frigorifero che ci semplifica parecchio la vita. Una semplificazione che, d'altra parte, ci condiziona inevitabilmente anche in senso negativo.

Veniamo da millenni di vita di un tipo (diciamo caccia e raccolta) ma questo non ci dice nulla su quel che siamo: i millenni trascorsi non sono sedimentati nel nostro cervello/Dns/intelletto... non siamo condizionati biologicamente dalla nostra preistoria. Siamo condizionati dalla cultura in cui viviamo, che è un prodotto della cultura precedente e non della biologia precedente/attuale. Il clan non è rimasto nel Dna, nè vi è rimasta la sottovalutazione, ad esempio, della donna. IL clan, quando ritorna (pensiamo alle bande giovanili) e la sottovalutazione della donna, non hanno a che vedere con i millenni preistorici ma con i limiti della cultura attuale.


----------



## JON (3 Agosto 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non tanto perché in una società complessa come la nostra le conoscenze necessarie son molteplici e non è detto che quelle che noi possediamo e consideriamo essenziali e irrinunciabili non siano solo complementari a quelle di chi consideriamo ignorante perché non le possiede.
> Questo mi è sembrato evidente nella discussione sulla scuola superiore da scegliere.


Ho capito quello che vuoi dire, se è per questo posso dirti che sono molto ignorante sulle cose che non conosco e spesso mi rendo conto della mia profonda ignoranza.Ma è anche normale, dopotutto un ciabattino ha tutte le ragioni di ignorare quelle che sono le attività di un idraulico...per dire. Direi che l'importante è che il ciabattino sappia almeno cosa sia un idraulico e viceversa.


Il punto però non é quello, perchè l'autore del thread sostanzialmente parlava di convenzioni, di azioni che, seppur banali, in linea di massima accomunano quelle che sono le attività umane, vuoi per empatia, vuoi per cooperazione. E giustamente, fatti dei divertenti esempi, si chiede che fine faremo. Tanto che WW porta l'esempio, più sconcertante che imbarazzante, della laureanda.E poi la qualità o l'inutilità delle informazioni che tutto appiattiscono.

Non vorrei che fosse passato, in qualche modo, un discorso improntato sulla discriminazione, perché io perlomeno non lo sfioravo nemmeno se inteso in quel senso. Più che altro parlavo di benessere come conquista, ma anche come portatore di strani effetti collaterali, che, come vedi, portano una unanime preoccupazione.


----------

